# Magnetic Graduate FTN Issue



## AngryRhino (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I made a pen last night out of 2 toned vasticola burl on a magnetic graduate fountain kit.  I've made a number of these types of pens before, and never had an issue -- however this time, after everything was assembled -- I found out that the cap didn't fit on the nib!  It did however, fit on the post.

After a great deal of time fiddling with it, I found out that the nib section (where the grooves are) was actually not machined correctly.  It was just a hair larger than the groves on the post, and it was preventing the cap from going on at all.

Has anyone ever had a problem like this with this kit before?


----------



## AngryRhino (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh and one more thing -- has anyone noticed that Heritance #5 nibs fit a little loosely in this kit (as opposed to the kit included nib, which is snug.)


----------



## Penultimate (Dec 21, 2013)

*Heritance nib*

I made a magenetic Vertex that looks similar to the Graduate and had the same problem. I squeezed the edges that fit inside the section together and that tightened it up. I'm not sure if that affected the nib flow. It writes ok fr me.


----------

